# Clear diarrhoea



## lornar (Jul 17, 2007)

I have just discovered this forum today. I have had irritable bowel for quite a while. Seems to be worse at the minute with diarrhoea. I have diarrhoea nearly everytime i go to the toilet. Sometimes it is just clear liquid. I also wake up in the middle of the night with a wet patch which i was unaware of happening. In the morning i have a severe pain in the right side of my bowel. I have to go to the toilet and pass a lot of wind and liquidy motions. The pain then goes away. I feel a freak and have never told anyone about these symptoms. Does anyone else have any similar symptoms.


----------



## 13787 (Aug 25, 2006)

You are NOT a freak!!! Trust me on this. Did you see a doctor yet with these symptoms? I cant say I ever had clear diarrhea, yellow yes, but never clear. I think you should honestly call a gastroenterologist and make an appt. In the mean time, keep yourself hydrated. Ask for a slip to get stool testing done before your appointment so if theres something in there, he'll know right away! Welcome to the forums!!! You'll find a lot of helpful people!


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

lornar said:


> I have just discovered this forum today. I have had irritable bowel for quite a while. Seems to be worse at the minute with diarrhoea. I have diarrhoea nearly everytime i go to the toilet. Sometimes it is just clear liquid. I also wake up in the middle of the night with a wet patch which i was unaware of happening. In the morning i have a severe pain in the right side of my bowel. I have to go to the toilet and pass a lot of wind and liquidy motions. The pain then goes away. I feel a freak and have never told anyone about these symptoms. Does anyone else have any similar symptoms.


You are NOT a freak! We are all here to share experiences about an unpleasant subject. Most of us have been there and done that! I have had clear diarrhea a few times, only when my intestines get real spastic and it goes on for a few hours. Your waking up with a wet patch sounds like leaky bowel syndrome. The severe pain on the right side concerns me and I agree that you should see a doctor about that. Even if it isn't anything, at least you will have peace of mind. To have diarrhea which is worse in the morning is common for us IBS sufferers, and I've been late to work many times because of that. Anyway, this forum is here for support and we all need a lot of it! Hang in there! Irene in California


----------



## Patient (Jul 5, 2007)

First of all, welcome to the forum!You're no more a freak then anyone else here, trust me. Well, except maybe me, I'm pretty strange.







In any case, I think we've all experienced mucusy bowel movements from time to time; if not on a regular basis. If yours is clear, you leak at night, and you're having pains in your side though, you really need to see a doctor. From my understanding, those aren't very typical for most IBS-ers, though it's certainly not unheard of. What's your diet like and how do you feel during the day? A good place to go is WebMD.com and use the symptom checker to get an idea of the possibilities, but definitely go see your doctor about it just to be sure. I think Osaria suggested a good idea by getting a stool sample out there, so your doctor will know. Even if it's nothing serious, at least you'll have peace at mind.Keep us posted!


----------



## lornar (Jul 17, 2007)

Patient said:


> First of all, welcome to the forum!You're no more a freak then anyone else here, trust me. Well, except maybe me, I'm pretty strange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lornar (Jul 17, 2007)

I dont always have the clear fluid, only when my bowel is very active, especially when i am very uptight. I have a full time job, look after my mother who lives alone and is 94. I also have a teenage daughter at school and a son married with 2 children which i look after now and again. i work till 5 and then go and make my mum's tea, stay about and hour and a half and then go home and get our tea. Sometimes i get very stressed and am worse. I had a colonoscopy 3 years ago and was told everything was fine. They normally only do them here every 5 years. I will go to the doctor and see what he says. Thanks for all the comments.


----------

